# Audi A5 3.2 V6 first real car



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

welcome DW.. im new and only 22 and used to have a mint 106 gti fully resprayed two years ago and never needed a polish.. 









had this about 3 years, £16,000 spent on it, then stripped it to get my new beast

which is the Audi A5 3.2 v6 mapped 280hp...

only 22 so not doing to bad for my age.. the looks i get from the older people drive it is so funny... 









i gave it a full poish to get ride of all the scratches the previous owner had caused.. 

























a picture of the bad scratches ...









Even tho i poished the whole car it looks amazing but i have noticed a haze/ polishing marks.. if anyone can recommend me a pad and polish i could use ... thanks for looking shame i dont have any before and after shots .. comments welcome.. picked up alot of information here love cleaning car as a hobby.. spend about £3000 worth of cleaning products but never really polished a car .. ill show my garage of goodies later


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely, I'm jealous wish I could afford one of those and I've got a couple years on you.

As for polishing it'll need refining. 3M ultrafina on a black pad I think might do it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good, Wont go wrong with the 3m product already mentioned..

:thumb:


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

What do you do for a living to afford that motor at your age?  quite envious!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate.


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow love the Gti :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

gti looked good, audi looks great too
has the best wheels tht audi do at the mo too.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you bank with Mumanddad.com?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

beast


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing fella, thanks for posting!

Seriously jealous of your lovely car there, I had a Mk5 Golf GTI when I was 22 and last year i had to sell it because i simply couldn't afford the insurance! It went up £300 per year 2 years on the run!

How do you manage it?

Fair play to you, enjoy it!


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Crazy how you can afford that at your age but fair play!

Very nice car indeed! I'd defo stay on top of the cleaning though


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

andys clifford said:


> picked up alot of information here love cleaning car as a hobby.. spend about £3000 worth of cleaning products but never really polished a car .. ill show my garage of goodies later


looking forward to see your garage of goodies mate

fair play to you and all the best with everything

:thumb:
Kind Regards
J555


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Very jel...

awesome car and polishing come up great


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm a big Audi fan - lets hear the specs!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

michael3011 said:


> What do you do for a living to afford that motor at your age?  quite envious!!!


Same here, cracking 106 there, the best i have ever seen, plus the audi 3.2 for a 22, how did you mange it, the insurance must be a killer on that.

Both of the cars looks great, but the audi for your age is a real winner, i've never seen a 22 year old afford one, i can't, it's leagues ahead of my finances, i can just barely afford to run my old car.

Lovely car by the way, welldone.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*A5*

Awesome car mate, fair play to you. I always say, spend the money while you are young enough to enjoy it, rather than saving all your life to go on a cruise when you are 75 that you will probably forget anyway. What are you really going to spend savings on in old age? a diamond studded walking stick? gold plated incontinence pads? The people who sneer at you are just bitter, twisted, sad people who are conveying their own inadequacies on you.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

tbh I love the GTI. Cracking little motors! Literally like a go kart! there smaller brother 'the quiksilver' aren't too bad either!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stuinning looking car matey


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely car buddy :argie:


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

Very nice car! I'd love an Audi some day =]


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

How?!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> How?!


Thats what i'm thinking as well Alan, great result hey...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

If that's a first "real" car then what was your GTi? 

Christ


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you know Ryan_w by any chance?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

But yeah, very nice car. You're lucky to have it at that age. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Drug dealer?


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Easy to own a car like this at 22.....

Good job! (and living at home with mam/dad!!!)

Been there, done that! Got the Tshirt.

I had an Audi TT at 22 and spent a small fortune on mods! All because I was still living at home with my parents.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> Drug dealer?


Mate there's no need for that on here, those words are the devils words, i hate that word..... there's no need for it...

Goodluck to the guy, thats all i say, i rather have my health back then a new motor anyday long....

A guy at 22 could own a aston martin db9, so what... its not a car that makes a person, its the person inside that counts, life's to short...... i know this due to my health and experience..


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Mate, I was only having a laugh. Apologise for any offence caused. 

It is a nice motor. At 22 I had a Rover. Now 27, I still have a Rover. Out of choice though more then anything.


----------



## marccowley (Mar 23, 2008)

Jealous! Im 24 and only got my first proper car this year, its not as proper as yours with only having 200brae, the audi looks lovely mate, congrts!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Mate there's no need for that on here, those words are the devils words, i hate that word..... there's no need for it...
> 
> Goodluck to the guy, thats all i say, i rather have my health back then a new motor anyday long....
> 
> A guy at 22 could own a aston martin db9, so what... its not a car that makes a person, its the person inside that counts, life's to short...... i know this due to my health and experience..


No need for what?, he only said what some others were thinking. I know it was one of the first thoughts to enter my head in a half joking way. Some people on here need to get a grip & lighten up.
Not to be rude but what does your health have to do with anything?. I hope the young lad enjoys his new car and continues to be succussfull in whatever it is he does.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really nice cars mate! But as with most on here how have you managed this? Enjoy!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

who cares how he can afford it! ?? 

Lovely motor mate, that 106 was a peach


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

Liking the new motor but not so much your old 106, looks abit boy racer'ish. hope you get the refinement your looking for :buffer:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice car,I get a lot of funny looks form people when I am in the Spec B:lol:


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

ha i was not expecting all these comments  ...i have been asked if i was a drug dealer but im not.. ive never had anything as i was growing up.. my family is not well off with money and i alway wanted things i could never had.. so from the age of 16 ive work so hard for 7 years to get where i am now, all sorts of jobs then for the last 4-5years in the security industry... if anyone is from around hertfordshire and bedfordshire i look after the luton,hemel, berkhampstead cctv systems and other big sites like national grid, wella and lot of big brand names in london also... my old 106 gti helped me buy this as striping it got me about £7000 back.. i also had saved up alot(after the split from the ex) ive got 4 years no claims and the insurance with churchhill was £1400 fully comp not to bad for my age...... so about £140ish. i love my gti but like one of you said on here i kept getting looked down on thinking i was a boy racer and no good thug or something.. i wanted something noone else has around my area.. all the people i know have vauxhal astra vxrs and dont get me wrong there are nice but they are all the same.. i give anything ago.. and now after joining the community im just fulfilled with information and hope i can help you guys out in the future... i dont mean to make anyone jelous.. as ive been jelous for other people for years.. and yes atm after breaking up with my ex .. and now she has my house... long story im living with parents and needed to buy myself a prezzie ha .. thanks for the comments and ill post more when i get a chance to as its quite cold out now


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

Fair play to you fella, you've obviously worked hard to get yourself where you are :thumb:

oh, and loving the ride, simply awesome car, dead jealous


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Enjoy it and live your life how you want to live it!:thumb:

I am self employed and at 36 bought a new 993 C2 in polar white which i had worked very hard for and lots of people said i was a drug dealer!! Those people didnt know me though. Enjoy:wave:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Lovely.
Wish I could afford a BMW at 22.

This Audi is on a different page to a vxr.... actually it's a completely different book in terms of car.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Have you got any plans for the Audi other than a nice polish?

Any mods thought about?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice one you have worked very hard to get this so enjoy!!!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

andys clifford said:


> ha i was not expecting all these comments  ...i have been asked if i was a drug dealer but im not.. ive never had anything as i was growing up.. my family is not well off with money and i alway wanted things i could never had.. so from the age of 16 ive work so hard for 7 years to get where i am now, all sorts of jobs then for the last 4-5years in the security industry... if anyone is from around hertfordshire and bedfordshire i look after the luton,hemel, berkhampstead cctv systems and other big sites like national grid, wella and lot of big brand names in london also... my old 106 gti helped me buy this as striping it got me about £7000 back.. i also had saved up alot(after the split from the ex) ive got 4 years no claims and the insurance with churchhill was £1400 fully comp not to bad for my age...... so about £140ish. i love my gti but like one of you said on here i kept getting looked down on thinking i was a boy racer and no good thug or something.. i wanted something noone else has around my area.. all the people i know have vauxhal astra vxrs and dont get me wrong there are nice but they are all the same.. i give anything ago.. and now after joining the community im just fulfilled with information and hope i can help you guys out in the future... i dont mean to make anyone jelous.. as ive been jelous for other people for years.. and yes atm after breaking up with my ex .. and now she has my house... long story im living with parents and needed to buy myself a prezzie ha .. thanks for the comments and ill post more when i get a chance to as its quite cold out now


Again, apologise. I meant nothing by the drug dealer comment. It was purely 100% a joke.
Good on you. Sounds like you have a mint job there. Stick with it. Very nice car the Audi. Expensive to run though I bet!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

well done mate, you deserve it. work hard play hard!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> No need for what?, he only said what some others were thinking. I know it was one of the first thoughts to enter my head in a half joking way. Some people on here need to get a grip & lighten up.
> Not to be rude but what does your health have to do with anything?. I hope the young lad enjoys his new car and continues to be succussfull in whatever it is he does.


My health, thats my number one ultimate thing i want in my life, nothing else, and don't question me and tell me ''No need for what'', and to get a grip and lighten up, i am me, like it or lump it......

Goodluck to the guy, i am absolutely delighted, happiness is one special thing in life.....


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Again, apologise. I meant nothing by the drug dealer comment. It was purely 100% a joke.
> Good on you. Sounds like you have a mint job there. Stick with it. Very nice car the Audi. Expensive to run though I bet!


i havent taken any offence mate dont worry  i know you was only joking... its not to bad as i only use it at night after work or weekends as i have a work van...


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Lovely, I'm jealous wish I could afford one of those and I've got a couple years on you.
> 
> As for polishing it'll need refining. 3M ultrafina on a black pad I think might do it


Thanks for the comment and i seen the product and will be ordering the items on monday and ill get some pictures up on the progress... thanks again


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

dazzyb said:


> gti looked good, audi looks great too
> has the best wheels tht audi do at the mo too.


i love the wheels.. shame they dont do it on 20inches..


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> My health, thats my number one ultimate thing i want in my life, nothing else, and don't question me and tell me ''No need for what'', and to get a grip and lighten up, i am me, like it or lump it......
> 
> Goodluck to the guy, i am absolutely delighted, happiness is one special thing in life.....


Chill out! :lol: :doublesho


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I'm a big Audi fan - lets hear the specs!!!


Audi is the way forward  its a 3.2 v6 been told its been mapped :S no proof but does go some, 280hp.. B&O sound system... quattro, the extending front seats... already done some vag com... like the bleep on locking and unlocking..turned off the chime on seatbelt, extended the time when the radio turns off.. the tilting of mirrror when put in reverse.. and a few others..


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Same here, cracking 106 there, the best i have ever seen, plus the audi 3.2 for a 22, how did you mange it, the insurance must be a killer on that.
> 
> Both of the cars looks great, but the audi for your age is a real winner, i've never seen a 22 year old afford one, i can't, it's leagues ahead of my finances, i can just barely afford to run my old car.
> 
> Lovely car by the way, welldone.


thanks for the comment.... i never thought i could ever get an audi specially an a5.. i couldnt get insured on a s3 and decied to get insurance quotes on every car out there.. and some reason i could get insured on my beast now lol... most of the parts on the 106 i sold payed for the car and saved since last year so i could buy it outright.. no fianace.. luckly atm for me i dont have any serious outgoings.. time will tell tho..


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome car mate, fair play to you. I always say, spend the money while you are young enough to enjoy it, rather than saving all your life to go on a cruise when you are 75 that you will probably forget anyway. What are you really going to spend savings on in old age? a diamond studded walking stick? gold plated incontinence pads? The people who sneer at you are just bitter, twisted, sad people who are conveying their own inadequacies on you.


i completely agree with you, i nearly got my ex pregnant and i wouldnt mind a kid but if i did then i wouldnt be able to do the things im doing now.. so im just enjoying it as long as it lasts.. alot of sad people, everyone thinks there better than anyone else because what they have but at the end of the day i will never change because i have a better car doesnt mean im better than anyone else..


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> If that's a first "real" car then what was your GTi?
> 
> Christ


the 106 was my little toy ... for track days and shows..


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey its a nice car and your keeping it nice.

At the end of the day a new Ford Focus or even some fiestas would probably cost more than this and no one would think anything of it.

You Enjoy it while you can. You have worked hard why not


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome along to DW loving your new motor great wheels


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

carrera2s said:


> Enjoy it and live your life how you want to live it!:thumb:
> 
> I am self employed and at 36 bought a new 993 C2 in polar white which i had worked very hard for and lots of people said i was a drug dealer!! Those people didnt know me though. Enjoy:wave:


thank you mate.. i will do  or am haa .. at least im not alone.. thats a very nice motor..


----------



## andys clifford (Nov 12, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Have you got any plans for the Audi other than a nice polish?
> 
> Any mods thought about?


i do like it gleaming  prop get the s-line skirts and the led rear lights.. and s5 bumpers.. 
and a miltek exhaust.. ill see in the next year one what comes first but i dont wnat to get everything at once.. ill wanna get a part every 2months or something but we'll see  im still looking for ideas and upgrades


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

sounds like some great plans =]


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

andys clifford said:


> i do like it gleaming  prop get the s-line skirts and the led rear lights.. and s5 bumpers..
> and a miltek exhaust.. ill see in the next year one what comes first but i dont wnat to get everything at once.. ill wanna get a part every 2months or something but we'll see  im still looking for ideas and upgrades


Sounds like some great plans. Hang around and keep us updated on the progress :thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

very nice car buddy


----------



## W23 AJH (Oct 19, 2010)

Seriously impressed with you and what you have done!....Im 18 and bought my Panda 100hp a year and a bit ago. I remember then I got people saying to me, 'oh its from the bank of mum and dad' which really pisses my off! Along with you I work hard to get what i want and i hope to be in your position in a few years time!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, love the wheels


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Love the 106 mate massive fan of them, I used to have a Sundance Yellow GTi LOVED IT! Wish I'd never sold it haha! 

Audi's looking smooth mate good going! 

If your smart you can have a surprising array of cars at 21/22. I had an R-33 gtst at 21. Mate of mine still has a e46 330d he bought at the same age. Another mate had a brand new Focus rs for a year and now has a 996 4s and he's still only 21!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks great, nice step up


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

A credit to you mate, i'm 20 and have an 08 c class saloon. People think the same.... i have had all the comments such as ' have you nicked it, or 'is that your dad's car?' i don't think many people realise there are a lot of hardworking young people about!

keep up the good work


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Extremley nice car mate - i'm used to all the comments i had a z4 3.0 Coupe when i was 22 and there are some right jealous tw**s out there! its nice having a smart car but i've gone for practicality now @ 23 with an a4 tdi estate :lol:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Really nice car & Welcome to DW! 

I hope all our comments will help you appreciate the things you've achieved.
Keep on smiling every time you enter behind that steering wheel.

Something like 3M Ultrafina/Menzerna 85RD/Sonüs SFX-3 & 3M Blue/Hex-Logic Blue/Sonüs SFX-3 will sort it out.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

amazing car mate, I love A5's I think their the best looking Audi out atm.

I had my share of comments like Mummy and Daddy must have brought you that, I brought a Brand new car at 18 as I had saved hard and not spanked it all on booze like alot of my mates (made up for it a few years later though lol) and then upgraded to a year old Subaru and a brand new bike when I was 21 and everyone you meet will always say things like that just because they are jealous. Not the guys on here, most seem pretty chilled out but I used to get all the comments in town and when meeting people. Just enjoy your awesome car mate while your young, its what I did before I got a house and its the best thing I did as I wont be able to afford another one for a while now


----------

